# Velo Singles Mix & Mingle



## velogirl (Oct 14, 2005)

ah, the life of a cyclist. we spend all our time, it seems, either on the bike or repairing our bikes or planning our next ride. wouldn't it be nice to find that special someone who loves the bike just as much as we do?

Velo Girls to the rescue! Like our ever-popular singles rides, we've decided to put together a series of fun, social events -- the Velo Singles Mix & Mingle.

the first event will be a happy hour at Steelhead Brewery in Burlingame (across the street from the Burlingame CalTrain Station and just 2 miles south of Millbrae BART).

so, join us on Friday, October 10th from 5:00pm - 8:00pm, for a fun, casual, social event. invite your healthy, athletic friends.

join our Facebook group for more details on this and other Velo Singles events! who knows, you could meet the velo girl or velo boy of your dreams. and if not, at least you'll have a little fun and meet some cool friends along the way.


----------



## velogirl (Oct 14, 2005)

bump! we've gotten a great response for this event, so I hope you'll join us. please RSVP so we know to expect you.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

DAMN! I’m married! :cryin:


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

so married folks are discouraged from attending?


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> DAMN! I’m married! :cryin:


if your wife sees this post, you're a dead man!


----------



## velogirl (Oct 14, 2005)

yes, this is an event for single girls and single boys.


----------



## velogirl (Oct 14, 2005)

and just in case that wasn't clear:

Rule #1 -- play nice. the cycling community is a small one so don't burn any bridges.

Rule #2 -- if you're here, you ARE single. this means you ARE NOT married, engaged, in a serious relationship.

Rule #3 -- this is a group for men who are interested in women and women who are interested in men. sorry if you're gay or lesbian, but I'm keeping this site hetero to avoid confusion. I'm happy to help you set up a FB group of your own if you'd like.

Rule #4 -- when in doubt, refer to rule #1.


----------

